# une maire / mairesse / femme maire - féminin de "maire"



## mizbooty

Bonjour,  Est-ce que maire est toujours un nom masculin peut importe que le maire soit mâle ou femelle?  Sinon, dirait-on la mairesse?

Merci de votre aide.
Miz.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir
Si je ne me trompe, le nom "mairesse" n'est utilisé que pour désigner la femme du maire (Mme la mairesse), alors que "maire" peut s'appliquer aussi bien à un homme qu'à une femme exerçant la fonction de maire, par ex.: Mr le maire, Mme le maire.


----------



## lectrice

Au Canada -* Madame la mairesse - Madame la maire*
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Madame la mairesse


----------



## tilt

En France, le mot _mairesse _peut aussi bien désigner la femme d'un maire qu'une élue, mais ces deux emplois sont totalement désuets.
Je ne crois pas qu'il viendrait à l'esprit de qui que ce soit de l'employer sérieusement de nos jours !


----------



## xmarabout

Je rejoins Tilt pour le Belgique: le mot _mairesse_ n'est quasiment jamais utilisé. On utilisera le plus souvent Madame le Maire pour l'élue. La féminisation des noms de fonctions ou de métier (auteure, professeure, ...) n'est pas très suivie en Belgique.

PS: Nous parlons plus de Bourgmestre que de Maire pour la fonction en question...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Ici, c'est comme au Québec : madame la maire.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

En fait au Québec, j'ai plus souvent entendu « Madame la mairesse ». Comme dans cet exemple (août 2007) :


> Adieu Madame la Mairesse. Je m'en voudrais de passer sous silence le décès de Mme Andrée P. Boucher, mairesse de Québec.



Extrait d'Antidote :


> Féminin : En parlant d’une femme occupant la fonction de maire, on peut dire la maire (attention à l’ambiguïté possible avec la mère à l’oral) ou la mairesse (féminin courant au Québec). Au sens de « femme du maire », le mot mairesse est d’un emploi vieilli ou familier.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Bonjour,

Est-ce que [_mairesse_] est couramment employé en Europe pour décrire un maire au féminin ? Je l'ai vu plusieurs fois dans les journaux montréalais, mais je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir vu en France. Si cela ne se dit pas, que dirait-on ? Madame le maire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mandra

Pour ce qui est de mon expérience, effectivement, j'ai toujours entendu 'Madame le maire'. 
Au Canada, ils ont beaucoup plus tendance à féminiser les mots, mais en France, cela reste plutôt très 'classique'....


----------



## TitTornade

"Madame le Maire" ? Je trouve cette tournure insupportable   
Elle fait penser à l'époque où les femmes étaient soumises et inexistantes dans la vie politique 

Dans les villages de ma région, en France, j'entends plutôt parler de la "mairesse" du village... Dans la ville où j'habite... Notre maire était effectivement une femme à une époque...
Les deux sont donc utilisés... et je crains que le terme "mairesse" soit mal connoté  à mon grand regret...


----------



## lilou.moi

Bonjour,

Effectivement nous sommes un peu vieillots en France et "la mairesse" (comme "la pharmacienne") sont en fait les femmes du maire (et du pharmacien) et absolument le maire (qui reste toujours au masculin, comme le Ministre, le pharmacien, etc).

Heureusement cela change un peu..mais pas dans les définitions officielles (voir par exemple, le Larousse http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/mairesse/48714)

Bonne journée à tous!


----------



## TitTornade

Il faut que ça change !!
Misogynie à l'état pur !

Toujours est-il que dans les villages, la mairesse n'est, à ma connaissance, pas la femme du maire, mais celle qui a été élue par le conseil municipal 

Jetons ces vieux dictionnaires rétrogrades... D'ailleurs pourquoi donner à l'épouse (ou à l'époux) le titre de son mari (de sa femme) lorsque qu'il est obtenu par un diplôme ou par une élection... Ridicule


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

TitTornade said:


> Il faut que ça change !!
> Misogynie à l'état pur !



Mais n'est-il pas le cas que le masculin englobe le féminin ici ? Tout comme quand on dit les Français, on ne fait pas référence qu'aux hommes français.

Corrige-moi si je suis à côté de la plaque !


----------



## Punky Zoé

lilou.moi said:


> Effectivement nous sommes un peu vieillots en France et "la mairesse" (comme "la pharmacienne") sont en fait les femmes du maire (et du pharmacien) et absolument le maire (qui reste toujours au masculin, comme le Ministre, le pharmacien, etc).


Bonjour

Ah bon ? Si mairesse est peu utilisé, sauf peut-être dans des petites communes (et je me demande s'il n'y a pas un peu de condescendance dans cette expression), maire au féminin se développe.

On dit madame *la* maire, ou bien la maire. (à part Mme Alliot-Marie qui s'accrochait au "le" de madame le ministre, je crois la féminisation de maire et ministre est courante).


----------



## Nicomon

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Mais n'est-il pas le cas que le masculin englobe le féminin ici ?


 Ça, c'est dans le cas d'un groupe. Ce n'est pas la même chose que la féminisation des titres de fonction.  

Eh oui, on dit bel et bien « mairesse » à Montréal. Extrait d'Antidote, sous « maire » : 





> Homophone de : *mer* ou *mère*.
> Remarque : en parlant d’une femme occupant la fonction de maire, on peut dire *la maire* (attention à l’ambiguïté possible avec *la mère* à l’oral) ou *la mairesse* (féminin courant au Québec). Au sens de « femme du maire », le mot *mairesse* est d’un emploi vieilli ou familier.


 Perso, je n'ai rien contre « *la* maire », que je trouve en fait plus joli au son, mais je ne dirais pas « le » en parlant d'une femme qui occupe la fonction.


----------



## Opium

Oui, pour une femme qui est maire, on dit aujourd'hui "une mairesse" mais "Madame le maire" se dit aussi, surtout si on s'adresse directement à la personne car la phrase marque plus de respect. "Mairesse", je trouve cela laid, mais c'est ce qu'on dit ... Depuis peu, on dit aussi une "écrivaine" pour une femme qui est écrivain, les femmes ne devaient pas savoir écrire avant 
A ne pas utiliser (encore ?) "une ministresse", "une prefectresse" ? Le français a le masculin pour genre par défaut, cela se sent encore beaucoup. De là à créer des mots laids comme "mairesse" ... Pourtant je suis une femme mais féminiser un mot masculin, qui de surcroît avait une vocation différente (la mairesse était en effet la femme du maire) AVANT.


----------



## TitTornade

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Mais n'est-il pas le cas que le masculin englobe le féminin ici ? Tout comme quand on dit les Français, on ne fait pas référence qu'aux hommes français.


 
Effectivement, le masculin "englobe" le féminin, mais uniquement au pluriel.

Je vois un français et mille françaises -> je vois des français (même s'il n'y a qu'un homme sur mille-un... )

Punky :
quand je parle de la "mairesse" de mon village, il n'y a aucune condescedance : je la critique autant que son prédecesseur masculin quand je ne suis pas d'accord avec elle et je lui dis quand je suis d'accord 
Cependant, quand on parle d'elle, on dit bien "la mairesse", mais pour s'adresser à elle... c'est plus difficile : "Mme la mairesse", jamais entendu... (mais comme les gens du village appelle les maires (ex ou actuelle) par leur prénom...  )


----------



## Chimel

"Condescendance" n'est peut-être pas le bon terme, mais je vois ce que Punky Zoé veut dire (enfin, je crois): il y a, en milieu rural, une familiarité et une proximité qui favorise peut-être l'usage d'un mot lui-même un peu familier et décontracté comme "mairesse".

Pour moi, c'est lié au fait que, dans les villages, les gens appellent souvent les maires par leur prénom, comme tu l'indiques. Donc en son absence, on s'autorisera davantage "mairesse" si c'est une femme que dans une ville de 200.000 habitants ou le/la maire est un personnage politique beaucoup plus distant.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je crois que Chimel a compris une partie de ce que je voulais dire, l'autre partie, c'est que si une femme est à la tête d'une commune un tant soit peu importante, "mairesse" est principalement utilisé avec une volonté de dévalorisation.


----------



## mmesorel

Voilà un exemple de l'emploi de 'mairesse' dans un article sur afrik.com sans volonté de dévalorisation:
http://www.afrik.com/la-reinvention-permanente-du-racisme-en-france


----------



## danielc

Valérie Plante est devenue la première mairesse élue à Montréal. Aucune condescendance ou dévalorisation ici non plus, mais l'usage du féminin est peut-être plus habituel au Canada.

Valérie Plante devient la première mairesse de Montréal


----------



## Philippides

Sur le site de la Mairie de Paris, on lit "l'agenda de la Maire de Paris", "le cabinet de la Maire" etc.
Pour les Canadiens, comment diriez-vous : "Elle a été élue mairesse de Montréal" ?


----------



## danielc

Les Canadiens disent "élue mairesse de Montréal"

Voir

Valérie Plante cause la surprise et est élue mairesse de Montréal


----------



## DrChen

Je pense que si beaucoup de francophones de France s'accordent à dire que mairesse c'est moche, c'est parce que les mots en -esse pour désigner un personnage féminin/une femelle sont en général (pas tous bien sûr ! Il y a duchesse, altesse... Mais pour moi ils ne font pas la majorité) liés à notions pas jolies-jolies, je pense à ânesse, mulâtresse, bougresse, gonzesse, pauvresse, pécheresse...

EDIT: ah et j'ai oublié de dire : perso je dis "Madame la maire".


----------



## plantin

Peut-être, mais précisons que altesse, mot féminin, n'est pas le féminin d'un masculin, contrairement aux autres que vous citez, et peut s'appliquer aux hommes.


----------



## Reynald

On peut, en effet, remarquer la préférence pour _la maire_, _la docteure_... plutôt que _la mairesse _ou_ la doctoresse_ aujourd'hui en France. DrChen, la linguiste Marina Yaguello avait fait aussi cette remarque dans _Les mots ont un sexe :_


> Les mots en _-esse_, et ce dès l'époque de Rabelais [citation], acquièrent une connotation péjorative, méprisante ou au mieux gentiment moqueuse, qui culmine avec les formations argotiques comme _chéfesse_, _goinfresse_, _gonzesse_ et _fliquesse_. On est loin de la majestueuse abbesse, égale de l'homme par la fonction et le prestige. C'est à cette dépréciation qu'il faut attribuer la désaffection des femmes elles-mêmes pour des termes comme _doctoresse_, [...] pourtant bien implanté dans l'usage au cours de la première moitié du XXe siècle, qui vit les femmes accéder à la profession, ou bien encore _poétesse_.


Ce qu'avait bien remarqué aussi Brassens en forgeant "les emmerderesses".


----------



## Maître Capello

Curieusement, en Suisse on parle volontiers de _doctoresse_, mais jamais de _mairesse_. C'est la forme épicène _maire_ qui est employée.

Et pour moi, ce sera toujours _Madame *le* maire_…


----------



## Reynald

Est-ce que vous employez toujours "Suissesse" en Suisse ?
Parce que j'avais lu, je ne sais plus où, que le mot était dorénavant à éviter (en France) pour cette même raison de connotation dévalorisante du suffixe.

Ajout : La remarque se trouve dans le _Dictionnaire des difficultés du français_ (coll. "Les usuels du Robert").


> Le substantif féminin_ Suissesse_ est parfois senti comme péjoratif et remplacé par l'adjectif_ suisse_, qui a la forme unique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, _Suissesse_ s'emploie couramment, sans aucune arrière-pensée dévalorisante.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Curieusement, en Suisse on parle volontiers de _doctoresse_, mais jamais de _mairesse_.


Au Canada c'est le contraire!

*Ajout*. _docteure_ s'emploie, mais _doctoresse_ jamais.


----------

